# A gift for mommy



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

Last week my alarm went off and I got out of bed to begin my day. As my alarm went off my one cat Summer came running into my room with a toy in her mouth I asked her where she found her new toy. As I put my feet on the floor she dropped the toy on my foot. Well the toy turned out to be a live mouse and the mouse began running around on my feet. I screamed not expecting a live mouse being that I was only half awake. Summer seemed very proud of herself at the lovely gift she gave me. I on the other hand was not to happy. 

After I recovered from the shock, Summer was chasing the mouse all over my room. I was chasing it too with a containor trying to save the poor thing. Well we eventually lost the mouse and I assumed that it got away...... 

The next morning the battle raged on Summer vs. the mouse. She had it cornered and I tried in vain to get it under the containor but Summer knocked over the containor and the dog got in the way a few times. Eventually the chase ended up under my bed which I was helpless to intervine as they were raging on under the bed. Eventually all was quiet and I waited for Summer to come out with her pray in her mouth. About an hour later I was sitting on my be with my other cat when I hear a scratching noise. My other cats eyes became huge and I turned around to find the poor mouse hanging on my curtains. Injured but alive. He had a cut on his side but it didnt seem to be life ending. I grabbed my tupperware and scooped him into it with the aid of a towel. I then ran the mouse outside where it promptly ran off. 

I love my cats but I can definetly do without these types of presents lol. :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Picturing the mouse running around on your bare feet gave me my first smile of the day! 

but also.....ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!! 8O


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Awww! ewww!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's very, very sweet of Summer to bring you a practice-mouse to hone your hunting skills. She loves you very much, phisigjuliet269, and just doesn't understand that raw mouse isn't on the human menu. :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

ZOMG! What a funny story! :lol:


----------

